
Elon Musk says Apple is the 'graveyard' for fired Tesla staff - indy
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/oct/09/elon-musk-apple-graveyard-fired-tesla-staff
======
jseliger
This is especially interesting in light of Ashley Vance's biography of Musk,
since Musk is apparently notorious for firing people over minor oversights,
and for driving otherwise excellent people to quit because of his harsh
criticism. One could probably assemble a dream team of Tesla and SpaceX staff
who've been fired for superficial reasons or who've quit because of the tone,
culture, and attitude in those companies.

~~~
Rainymood
>Musk is apparently notorious for firing people over minor oversights, and for
driving otherwise excellent people to quit because of his harsh criticism.

Sounds exactly like Steve Jobs really

------
jgalt212
I don't know if all stuff Elon says makes him sound unbalanced, but all off
the stuff he gets quoted on makes him sound unbalanced.

~~~
dennisnedry
It is known that Elon Musk has characteristics of Aspergers Syndrome.
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/04/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/04/03/why-
shades-of-aspergers-syndrome-are-the-secret-to-building-a-great-tech-company/)

~~~
skue
By whom? The Post link you provided didn't mention Musk, and it's an odd,
poorly-organized article that conflates drivenness and social awkwardness with
Aspergers, when they're not necessarily the same. People with Aspergers are
more likely to be socially awkward, but not everyone who is socially awkward
has Aspergers. This Post article even includes a story from the Isaacson bio
about a young Steve Jobs (who didn't have Aspergers) disrupting a meeting for
Seva, while omitting Jobs' emotional reaction and subsequent apology as soon
as he left that meeting.

------
throwaway227736
Exactly what Jobs would say of Musk too. They would have been two peas in a
pod.

------
IBM
Screenshot of the interview from the source.

[http://i.imgur.com/r3nBUEe.png](http://i.imgur.com/r3nBUEe.png)

------
x5n1
Jobs is rolling in his grave for a chance to get back at Musk. Jobs would make
him eat his words if he were still around... and vindictively at that.

~~~
collyw
I am sure Musk is really worried.

